# Are there any LCD or Plasma TVs with a built in DVD player AND digital converter card



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

Home Shopping Network had a no name brand, but is there another brand that I might be familiar with that has a DVD and digital conveter card slot? I want to put a TV in my family room, but I just want to hang it on the wall and get rid of all furnature. Looking for something under 40".
Thanks,
Wes


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

As a service tech I strongly recommend avoiding built in DVD players.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

I see where you are coming from, but at that point if the DVD breaks, I could just wire up one of my other DVD players I am currently using on the 27" CRT now. Either way, I have the same outcome of having to use furniture.
Good point though.
Wes


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You don't necessarily have to have furniture in the room. We do installs all the time where the equipment is in another room or closet, with a remote link to control it. See the pix of my install. When you run the wires for the a.c. and the signal, run wires for the DVD as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

True, but I didn't plan on running any more cable (as I'm not running HT stuff in that room), and there are two RG-6 cables and a couple of data cables there already. I can't easily get more wire at that location, even if I wanted to as the basement below is finished drywall, and that room has a 20' vaulted ceiling. We have a large credensa in there now holding a TV, VCR, and DVD player. We never use the VCR, and the TV is an old 27" Sony. We would love to have a Plasma to hang on the wall, gain 2' of floorspace in the room. If we can't find a DVD/TV solution, we will just get a different piece of furnature, but it was worth looking.
Thanks,
Wes


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Ok, I have been thinking more about this remote location. Barring that I don't want HD contect on it (I don't have anything more than 2 RG6 and a Cat5 cable to this location), I can mount the converter box in the basement in the equipment room and just use an RG6 IR injector to relay my IR cammands through one of the RG6 cables to the converter box. I can use the other RG6 as the video feed. Has anyone tried the IR repeaters "open box" makes some)? 

A bit more extreme is to mount the converter box and DVD player in the wall behind the TV. I'm talking building a recessed box to house the coverter box, coaxial, and power between the studs. Then mount the TV on a mount (maybe swivel) in front of the boxes, covering them up. That way, I can use HDMI cables, and have the ability to use separate components. Not sure if anyone has done this before, but it should work if I get a 40 TV. 

Wes


----------

